# Rename C:\program To C:\program1



## weraq

Everytime I start my computer, this would pop up.
File name warning
"There is a file or folder on your computer called 'C:\Program' which could cause certain applications to not function correctly. Renaming it to 'C:\Program1' would solve this problem. Would you like to rename it now?"

It goes away when I start in safe mode, but will still pop up when I clean start with only windows service.

The fold is unable to open, has 0kb, and has a shortcut symbol. It was created years ago, but problem didn't show until now.

How can I find what's wrong and fix, anyone ?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Well you obviously do not need that folder shortcut...

Have you tryed deleting it in SAFE MODE?

If you can't,boot to Linux Ubuntu CD-ROM disk,locate the folder shortcut from there and delete it.


----------



## weraq

so it's a folder shortcut? it is acting so strangly, didn't dare to change it. 

BTW, how can I boot to Linux Ubuntu CD-ROM disk?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Well I suppose it is a shortcut since you said that it has a shortcut symbol on it...

But anyway...

Have you tryed to delete that folder shortcut from SAFE MODE first?

If that doesn't allow you or simply doesn't work THEN you will need to boot to Linux Ubuntu CD and do it from there.But try from SAFE MODE first to save time.

Anyway...here is a download link for ISO image file for Ubuntu 9.04 which you burn to a blank CD disk and boot from:

http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso

But try to delete that folder shortcut from SAFE MODE first.


----------



## salvage-this

I have never seen Windows give that error. Please scan with Malwarebytes and post the log.


----------



## larsch

My Windows also gives that warning, if I create a "program" folder.


----------



## weraq

S.T.A.R.S. said:


> Well I suppose it is a shortcut since you said that it has a shortcut symbol on it...
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> Have you tryed to delete that folder shortcut from SAFE MODE first?
> 
> If that doesn't allow you or simply doesn't work THEN you will need to boot to Linux Ubuntu CD and do it from there.But try from SAFE MODE first to save time.
> 
> Anyway...here is a download link for ISO image file for Ubuntu 9.04 which you burn to a blank CD disk and boot from:
> 
> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
> 
> But try to delete that folder shortcut from SAFE MODE first.



Not sure if this a shortcut, because even it has a shortcut symbol, it says under filetyp it's a File Folder.

since I still not sure why this warning appears, haven't try to delete it yet, but have write down how to do it.





salvage-this said:


> I have never seen Windows give that error. Please scan with Malwarebytes and post the log.


eh, have Norton 360 installed, and did run complet scan in safe mode but found nothing. Do I have to install Malwarebytes  anyway?





larsch said:


> My Windows also gives that warning, if I create a "program" folder.


So you tried manuelly creat the folder? Does this mean the folder should not exist? But didn't have the problem untill now.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

weraq said:


> Not sure if this a shortcut, because even it has a shortcut symbol, it says under filetyp it's a File Folder.
> 
> since I still not sure why this warning appears, haven't try to delete it yet, but have write down how to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh, have Norton 360 installed, and did run complet scan in safe mode but found nothing. Do I have to install Malwarebytes  anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you tried manuelly creat the folder? Does this mean the folder should not exist? But didn't have the problem untill now.



You said it has 0 KB...trust me...you CAN delete it.
And OF COURSE it will say that it is a FILE FOLDER type.Because even shortcuts to folders ARE FILE FOLDER type.

You are worrying too much about a 0 KB big folder lol...

Besides...that is not a part of OS anyway...

Please...DELETE IT!


----------

